
Anti-cheat software causing big problems for Windows 10 previews - kristianp
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/anti-cheat-software-causing-big-problems-for-windows-10-previews/
======
joshschreuder
There was an update to the Slow ring released around the time this article was
posted (possibly even before):

[https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2019/02/20/annou...](https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2019/02/20/announcing-
windows-10-insider-preview-build-18342/)

It is true that it had been months since the last one though.

